# cna you clear this up for me please?????



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

right i was talking to a real nice bloke and he told me that you can have a salt water croc without a DWAL, now seeing as you cant have a dwarf camen without having a DWAL.

i would think to have something like this you WOULD need a DWAL

im not saying the bloke is talking crap cos he is a real nice guy but he might have been told this.

please sort my head out before it melts


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

DWA covers all Crocodilians, so the guy was leading you on.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

davidlottr said:


> right i was talking to a real nice bloke and he told me that you can have a salt water croc without a DWAL, now seeing as you cant have a dwarf camen without having a DWAL.
> 
> i would think to have something like this you WOULD need a DWAL
> 
> ...


As far as I know all crocodiles and alligators require a DWA, unless you are in Ireland.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Viperidae. (Mar 22, 2010)

salties get veeery large, defo DWA


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks see in my mined i knew they needed one, + i was not thinking of getting one at all, not that sort of size anyway.

i would like a dwarf camen but its like 1,500 quid to get a DWAL here


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

all species of crocodilians are covered, there is a proper list in the faq sticky


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Did he have one to sell?????:whistling2:


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

no dont think so as he never offerd me one.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

dwal is 236 quid here


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

lucky you, i dont have 1,500 of a DWAL so im just gonna pass till i get some good money.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, £25 here .....



Sorry


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

fangsy said:


> lol, £25 here .....
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry


your playing with me right? 25 quid?


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

lol, yea, its the truth im afraid ....

Ive paid that for 2 yrs now ..... their taking on it is the cheaper it is the more likely people wont keep them without a DWA.

The problem is my DWA guy knows everything about everything.... took 6 months for him to give me the DWA for the enclosure the Croc is currently in, it was the first DWA he has issued in 15 yrs of service. Just hoping his going to like the garage conversion.

Steve


----------



## davidlottr (Nov 14, 2009)

dose anyone know viperlover as i have seen a lot of him posting on DWA bit, he posted a load of crap about salt water crocs on my profile, dose he have a DWAL?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

:blowup:


davidlottr said:


> dose anyone know viperlover as i have seen a lot of him posting on DWA bit, he posted a load of crap about salt water crocs on my profile, dose he have a DWAL?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Quick question is a Saltie porosus? and I bet it's like impossible to find one of these dudes in britain anway?


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> dose anyone know viperlover as i have seen a lot of him posting on DWA bit, he posted a load of crap about salt water crocs on my profile, dose he have a DWAL?


He doesn't have a DWAL, he's only about 15. He used to post loads of stuff on this section as if he had first hand knowledge of it...


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

davidlottr said:


> dose anyone know viperlover as i have seen a lot of him posting on DWA bit, he posted a load of crap about salt water crocs on my profile, dose he have a DWAL?


no, only a kid. causing loads of grieve on snake forum.needs to stop givin bad advice


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Viperlover is the fastest googler in the known universe:lol2:


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

>.> why would you want a salt water crocodile..

well besides to eat the stupid neighbours cat that craps in your garden..


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There are two ways that I know of that you could own a saltwater crocodile without a DWA.

1. Have a pet shop licence (in a council where they do not specifically exclude XYZ from your shop licence, whether that be kittens, puppies or crocodiles) and keep one in the shop as a "it's for sale but you can't afford it" animal (but can you imagine the amount of stock you could keep if you didn't have an enclosure-fit-for-an-adult-saltie in your shop?)

2. Have a zoo licence. Be prepared for your location to be open to the public a minimum of five (or is it eight? I can never remember) days a year.

Both of these have their own expenses and pitfalls; no matter what licence you have you're going to get inspected on a regular basis to ensure you're still fit to hold animals.

I know there's a crocodile farmer somewhere in the UK working with Niles as meat animals; presumably he has a DWAL for them, like ostrich farmers presently do.


----------



## chrismisk (Oct 6, 2008)

fangsy said:


> As far as I know all crocodiles and alligators require a DWA, unless you are in Ireland.


Not all of ireland  only in the south


----------

